# What movie will/would you watch tomorrow?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm going to watch _Apocalypto _again, haven't seen it in ages. A stunning flick IMO.

You?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I have no idea what movie I'll watch tomorrow; might not watch any movie. I do know I'll be listening to music, buying clothes and watching the NBA playoff game (Boston vs. Cleveland).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Not much of a movie watcher myself. El Cid is pretty good (Full movie on You Tube) Here is the trailer.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

All my friends are telling me to watch The Greatest Showman. Maybe I'll get around to it tomorrow, if for nothing else than to see how they misrepresent Jenny Lind.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i want to watch the rest of the STAR WAR movies. the newer ones but i am the only one in the household that does..... i have to watch those "chic flicks" ok and some other good ones also(once in a while)
ps wife was watcching a move called the ATTACK OF THE KILLER DONUTS. lasted 3 mins on the tv trailer. blucko!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Solo: A Star Wars Story (just watched, and would watch again in a heartbeat)
Doctor Strange (40 minutes into it)
Speed Racer (Wachowski version)


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I got 3 dvds for the weekend: two Star Wars flicks - Rogue One and The Last Jedi, and Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2.

I’m not expecting it to rain, but then I’m not expecting to be sitting outdoors sunning myself all weekend, either... :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

If the day after tomorrow counts, we are going to see the new film about Mozart: Interlude in Prague also knows as Mozart in Love.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Ive been recommended a film called Debbie Does Dallas. I don't know if I can be bothered. All that alliteration is a real mouthful.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Kieran said:


> I got 3 dvds for the weekend: two Star Wars flicks - Rogue One and The Last Jedi, and Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2.


Well, I really enjoyed Rogue One, but The Last Jedi? Can always tell there's something about a movie, when I'm pausing to check my phone, then pause again to go out and water the plants, then watch a little, then pause to put on the kettle, and have to remind myself that I was actually watching a movie.

All the pseudo-mystic-new-age-BS gets ramped up a few notches in this slow-moving tale. I'm exactly halfway through it, and yet if I watched the the film through from the start, I'd have finished it an hour ago...


----------

